# jl audio en argentina



## ivanutn (Feb 5, 2008)

holas que tal alguien sabe si hay en argentina algún negocio que venda componentes de la marca JL audio. . . .

quiero saber si se consigue la etapa 250/1 y el woofer 12W3v3 . . . .


----------



## maxep (Feb 5, 2008)

en capital federal sanjuan al 200 masomenos lo conseguis. papa.. busca en ml.. o en google q hay..
el local se llama audio s.a.


----------



## ciri (Feb 5, 2008)

En mercado libre se consiguen algunas cosas...

Muchos de los que venden son negocios..


----------



## ivanutn (Feb 6, 2008)

el tema es el precio, un parlante que vale 99 dolares en ebay t sale casi 900 mangos en mercadolibre


----------



## ciri (Feb 6, 2008)

ivanutn dijo:
			
		

> el tema es el precio, un parlante que vale 99 dolares en ebay t sale casi 900 mangos en mercadolibre



Repito. muchos son negocios, le haces la oferta, te da la dirección, y conseguís un negocio..

vas, mirás y le decis, si no te gusta le decis "no la verdad que no era justamente esto lo que estaba buscando", y te vas..

Es una forma, yo he encontrado negocios de esa forma.. y guarda la dirección..

Y lo del precio.. es otra cosa, bienvenido a Argentina y la aduana..


----------

